# CCW holster questions?



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

How do you guys feel about nylon...such as the Desantis Tuck This II? It looks like a nice piece. I need a IWB holster for cargo shorts, as I am in Florida and find myself in shorts all year long. Does the nylon tend to be abrasive on the skin?

Also, any feedback on the Galco Skyops?


Any suggestions that you have will be much appreciated. 

Also, this holster will be for my Glock 19.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, I believe that the nylon will be abrasive against your skin.
And leather would eventually be ruined by your perspiration.
And Kydex would be stiff and would pinch, against bare skin.
So I suggest that you wear a tucked-in undershirt, over your skin and under your IWB holster.
(But I have no personal experience with either the De Santis "Tuck This" or the Galco "Skyops.")


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Can't answer for the DeSantis, but I had a Skyops and really didn't care for it. It doesn't retain the opening at the top, and, depending at what position you're carrying it can be a real battle to reholster. They conceal well, just don't care for the reholster battle. Also, the one I had didn't have the sweat guard so the safety kept digging into my side. Not as flexible to twist as I used to be.:watching:


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*Comfort is important*

Any chance that you will try OWB and an untucked shirt? I use a nylon Bianchi with my g27 and g23. Very comfortable compared to my P232 IWB setup.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would rather go with IWB. I have heard good things about he Desantis Scorpion, and the Tuck This II looks nice. Just a bit hesitant to get the Tuck This II because of the nylon. I am half tempted to just buy it cuz it is not that much money. If I don't like it.....oh well.

Thanks for the input, and keep the recommendations coming.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And leather would eventually be ruined by your perspiration.
> And Kydex would be stiff and would pinch, against bare skin.
> So I suggest that you wear a tucked-in undershirt, over your skin and under your IWB holster.


BINGO!!! Also, when you buy your undershirts, buy the "TALL" ones, as they can tuck in a lot farther and have less chance of becoming untucked throughout the day, causing discomfort. Sounds silly, but if you carry everyday, it's a lifesaver.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> BINGO!!! Also, when you buy your undershirts, buy the "TALL" ones, as they can tuck in a lot farther and have less chance of becoming untucked throughout the day, causing discomfort. Sounds silly, but if you carry everyday, it's a lifesaver.


And it will prevent you from putting a hot gun next to your bare skin, like a certain someone here did in one of his videos. :smt083


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Todd said:


> And it will prevent you from putting a hot gun next to your bare skin, like a certain someone here did in one of his videos. :smt083


Lesson learned.... and it was funny as hell! Now go eat a booger or something Todd! :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Lesson learned.... and it was funny as hell! Now go eat a booger or something Todd! :mrgreen:


I'll stick to pizza and leave the booger eating to my 2-year old. :smt033


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Todd said:


> And it will prevent you from putting a hot gun next to your bare skin, like a certain someone here did in one of his videos. :smt083


I can't help but smile in knowing I've seen this video :mrgreen:

As far as nylon holsters, I'm not a big fan of them. Sure, they're affordable, simple, and they work, but they also collapse, so reholstering is a chore.

Leather or Kydex if you ask me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> I can't help but smile in knowing I've seen this video :mrgreen:
> As far as nylon holsters, I'm not a big fan of them. Sure, they're affordable, simple, and they work, but they also collapse, so reholstering is a chore.
> Leather or Kydex if you ask me.


If you buy a leather IWB holster, get one with a reinforced mouth.
Leather reinforcement is good, but springy-metal reinforcement (behind a layer of leather) is better.
A "sweat guard" is nice, too. It keeps the pistol dry, and it also keeps it from digging into you.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was at the local gun shop and I looked at the skyops again and I like it.... but i also found the Galco scout clip on, and i really liked it too. Small, light, and it tucks in well. It is made of the rough brown leather, which is fine.

Any of you guys ever used this piece?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife is right now testing Galco's _Stow-'N'-Go_, an IWB clip-on made of a sueded, oiled, chrome-tanned leather. It seems to be working out well.
Is the Scout similar?


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My wife is right now testing Galco's _Stow-'N'-Go_, an IWB clip-on made of a sueded, oiled, chrome-tanned leather. It seems to be working out well.
> Is the Scout similar?


It looks pretty similar. The Scout has a different clip. It has a J hook. Pull the both of them up on Google images......they look basically the same except for the hook.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since we publish our reviews in _Concealed Carry_ Magazine, and this one hasn't been published yet, I'm not at liberty to give you a detailed statement about the _Stow-'N'-Go_.
(Actually, I haven't even finished writing it yet.)
My wife, Jean, likes it. We normally prefer wood-hard, wet-molded leather to soft, chrome-tanned stuff, but this one retains the gun properly. Reholstering is a little difficult. The plastic clip is really well designed, and works better than we expected it to.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've tried nylon holsters and found them to be abrasive. I'm in Florida and also wear shorts almost all the time. For me the Sparks summer special works well. Its comfortable and hides the gun well under a light shirt. I just avoid white t-shirts.


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have and really like the Kramer IWB #3 for my Glock 19. Really comfortable. I wear it all day long, with an undershirt underneath it and a loose shirt untucked over it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just buck up and try it, then you will jion the closet box club. The closet box club is all those who have a box in thier closet full of holsters that looked good and thought would work well but just didn't quite make it. Some even have 2 boxes. What works for one doesn't mean it works for you. Good hunting for your holster.


----------

